# Calling for Testers for LeptiGen Mass??? and Rebirth???



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

They are almost here, LeptiGen Mass??? and LeptiGen Rebirth???.

As such, I am looking for testers.  I expect that I'd like to see two testers for Mass??? and 1 for Rebirth???.  Please see this thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28370

And read the product write-ups on www.avantlabs.com.

What am I looking for?

*LeptiGen Mass??? *

* Someone who is an experience dieter, and knows there maintenance level calories.
* Someone who is bulking, and will do so at caloric levels slightly (2-300) above maintenance for around four weeks.
* An experienced lifter who doesn't plan on changing their routine.
* Someone who is good at keeping a journal, and will provide before and after measurements and pictures, and weekly measurement updates and subjective feedback.


*LeptiGen Rebirth???*

* Someone who is a true endomorph, has had a history of being very overfat, and is currently at a relatively high bodyfat level.  20% would be the very minimum.
* Someone who is trying to get down to under 20% BF, but has sufficient experience with diet such that s/he can establish his own.
* Someone who is good at keeping a journal, and will provide before and after measurements and pictures, and weekly measurement updates and subjective feedback for about 6 weeks.


Note: I may ask the testers to stack either of these with another new Avant Labs Product, SesaThin??? as these will be very potent stacks.

Please apply for tester candidacy HERE.  I will NOT respond to PMs or emails on this topic.  Please tell me why you'd be an ideal candidate.  Failure to provide sufficient information (AGAIN HERE) will disqualify you.  If we get lots of good applications and I am in a good mood , we might take an extra tester or two.

Also, please note that we are NOT calling for testers of LeptiGen Basic???, but next week we will be calling for testers for our new oral fat burner.  My plan is that we would decide by early next week, and the testing would begin the Monday thereafter, though Rebirth??? testing may be a week behind the other.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd like to be the first to apply for that TP.

I believe I fit those qualifications.  I'm bulking right now, and eating above maintennance calories.  As well as I've been in the weight lifting realm for several years now and have a good bit of experience.

I've read a good bit about Leptigen and its 3 derivitives, and I would truly enjoy testing them for you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm going to apply for rebirth however I'll have a write up by 1pm today.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Me me me me me me me..please.  for the rebirth one.....I would love to see what it does to the legs!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

Great.  Not to be a jerk Babs, but please address how your surgery will or will not affect testing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

JLB -- please (1) read the product description on our site (not sure how you expect it to "affect the legs" -- sound like you are thinking of LipoDerm-Y??? and LipoDerm-Ultra??? for which we have tons of great user feedback).  And if you still want to apply, please provide some history and background as I asked for above.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay, I'll give you more of a write up in just a minute TP


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Name: Justin
Age: 24
Height: 69"
Weight: 185

Most recent pics: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?ppuser=1360&cat=500

I've been interested in Leptigen Mass since Jenny told me about leptigen originally and I read up on it.  I think that it could be an invaluable tool for my bulk to not only make great progress with lean muscle mass gain, but to also keep body fat at a minimum.

I am currently using GPs P/RR/S workout plans, ableit slightly modified.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Great.  Not to be a jerk Babs, but please address how your surgery will or will not affect testing.




I will do that sugar and, you're not being a jerk!  I'll double check with my doctor.  

I've been released to start weight training again however, I'm going to start out by proper diet and light cardio for the first week to see how that goes.  The second week I'll start my weight training, etc.  The weight training I'll be doing is not to put on size, rather tone to help with the melt down process.

Since this is a 6 weeks test, this will not affect my surgery as I'll be on Lupron Depot 3.75 until June or Aug.  I can tell you since playing around with hormone pills for my Endo I've packed on 30-40 lbs and it's not coming off easy.  I'm at 180lbs & over 20% b/f.  Maybe Rebirth will help me and, I can show other women who are going through exactly what I'm going through, that there is *still *hope!  As embarrassing as my photos will look, I'm willing to sacrifice the ego and jump on the wagon to success.  I'm sick and tired of being over weight!

What ever decision you make, will be understood

Krystie aka:  BabsieGirl
Age:  26
Height:  5'6"
Weight:  180
BF: over or at 20%

If I'm selected, photos, actual measurements, diet & training will be taken and posted from start of testing.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Alrighty..history:

As of two weeks ago, bodyfat was 24.5% currently dieting down for a natural bbing show June 12th.  My goal is to be about 5% by that date with body weight around 120.  Current diet is very clean.  I do have a person that we work with in regards to my diet and training, bodyfat is tested every two weeks and diet is adjusted accordingly.  What is getting me is wanting to eat before my next planned meals etc.  I tend to store all my excess fat in my lower body. I can find my before dieting pics in my journal if you like.  I'm very anal and can keep a journal to a T and provide any feed back needed.  I have used LipoDerm-Y??? and it seems to work well. 

What other info would you need?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> *LeptiGen Rebirth???*
> 
> ...



OK, Pepper applies for Rebirth.

As of this AM on the Tanita (sp?) scales, I am 288 lbs with BF % of 25%. I started at 340 lbs last February and my WEIGHT loss has stalled dramatically. I still think I am losing BF but have become a little frustrated b/c the diet is clean. I am at a BF level that I have been at most of my life, I have NEVER been "thin" since grade school but never been "fat" (read: obese) until a couple of years ago.

My BF goals are way under 20%.

I have been on the "diet" so long that it is not a diet. I used to journal but it became so repetitive that I quit. I have not problems journaling and I take photos once a month...some of those are in my gallery. I have not taken measurments in a while but would have no problem doing so regularly.

I do not know whether I am a an endomorph or not. Perhaps my description and photo will allow you to make that call. I am 37 years old. I lift four days a week and do moderate cardio twice a week. I play basketball one night a week which I consider more than moderate cardio, but some might take issue with that


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

Pepper, two questions:

1)  You have used LeptiGen??? before correct?  When did you stop?

2)  When did you become a mod?  Congrats.

JBL and Babs, it sounds to me like you two are more ideal candidates for LeptiGen Basic??? or the original LeptiGen???, which, unfortunately, we are not taking testers for.

JBL, if your thighs are the problem and you liked Lipo-Y you will love LipoDerm-Ultra???.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Babsie....he doesn't love us.  hehe


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pepper, two questions:
> 
> 1)  You have used LeptiGen??? before correct?  When did you stop?
> ...



Actually, I still have Leptigen and have been taking just a tablespoon a day for the last few months.

I became a sports mod a couple of months ago. That is one topic I can talk semi-intelligently about


----------



## zenith (Mar 9, 2004)

*reply*

i would be happy to test LeptiGen Mass??? out for you, im 5ft 9 19 years old and ive body build for 3 years.

I do a 3 soemtimes 4 day split routine. i have 4 protien shakes a day and 4 meals my  caloric intake is about 3600 give or take a few everyday.

if you wanted me to test i would post somewhere or write up on its everyday effects.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

Cool.  Pepper is in.  If we have one more qualified Endo by monday, I'll take another.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

woohoo Pepper!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

When are you looking to do this trial TP? I'm interested in Leptigen Mass after my Comp on May 1. Is that too late? If so, maybe Leptigen Rebirth would be good for me right now. Currently I am using Leptigen Basic. Let me know the time period and then I'll give a write up!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

Rock, you mean you are using LeptiGen the original -- Basic hasn't been released yet.  For you, Rebirth wouldn't be appropriate.

May 1 is too far away, sorry.  Maybe next time.  We have lots of new and exciting (read unique) products coming out over the next few months.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Babsie....he doesn't love us.  hehe


 , it's true.......we get no love......  WE'VE BEEN REJECTED!!!


j/k.....your comment was funny hon. 

It's all good darlin.  I'm planning on taking my disgusting fatty pictures and posting them next week along with a diet program I tend to use for 6 weeks straight..........I'll post....then RUNNNN and hide......


----------



## zakk (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> They are almost here, LeptiGen Mass??? and LeptiGen Rebirth???.
> 
> As such, I am looking for testers.  I expect that I'd like to see two testers for Mass??? and 1 for Rebirth???...
> ...



name: zakk
age: 25
height: 5' 9"
weight: 258 lbs.
BF%: 25% (Hydrostatic BF test on 2/9/04)
LBM 197 lbs. (2/9/04)

Background: 
Overly fat since I can remember.  over 200 lbs. at age 12.  never below 275 since age 18.  Weight loss began on 7/20/03 after returning from a 'wheeling trip on the Rubicon.  Saw video of myself and said "That's it".  Diet began 7/21/03 with my first weigh in at 353 lbs.  size 52 pants, shirt size 3X.  

Today:
258 lbs.  Size 40 pants, XL shirt.  Triathlete in training, with two more events on the horizon (one on Saturday  ) Diet and training focus on overall health and fitness.  

Workout:
5-6x a week I do AM cardio.  Mainly consists of brick Triathlon training (e.g. this morning was a 1000 yd swim with practice transition to bike).  PM workouts 3x a week for weight training.  Two day split with Back, Bis, Legs on day 1 and Chest, Shoulders, Tris on day 2.  Focus on weight with moderate reps (4-8).  Last set to failure, got a great workout partner/cook/girlfriend (props to Rita).  Abs done on non-lift days at the end of AM cardio.  

Current diet is moderate carbs, high protein and low fat.  Chicken and egg whites are staple foods.

Current supplements: Whey, glutamine, multi-vitamin, fish oils, Vitamin E & C, calcium supplement with Vitamin D.

Current measurements can be provided.  Excel sheet at home (I'm at work).  Photos can be taken. Currently have 1 from 20 lbs. ago or so.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll apply for rebirth, too... not much of a shot, but i cant ignore the prospect of free LG. 

Age: 20
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 240lbs
Max Weight: ~300lbs @ 16/17yrs.
Lowest Weight: 198lbs @ 19yrs.

Fat all my life.  About 2.5 years ago i dropped into severe caloric defecit to drop some weight.  Got down to ~250.  Went backpacking for 4 months, lost another 25lbs.  Came back, began educating myself, dropped down to 198lbs (~12 months ago).  Still fat, had no trained muscle.  No definition.

Stopped extreme diet, since i was trying to 'cut' nonexistent muscle.  Began a newbie 'bulk', which was more or less me eating a bunch of garbage (was in NY for school, no kitchen for meals).  Over the summer, got up to about ~248lbs, most of it fat.  

For the past 3 months, since the beginning of 2004, i've been carb cycling (nothing but chicken and brown rice, dammit) in an attempt to finally do this right.  Bodyweight has dropped ~8lbs, to 240, which is actually ideal... as my goal has been body recomp.  Clothes fit much better, and im noticably leaner (although lean has a very relative definition when used to describe my body).  Weights have been slowly inreasing.

I've never kept a log of body measurements, or had my bf% checked.  Although in my next order from mike i was gonna pick up some calipers... 

I'm also gonna be out of town/away from a computer next week, if it makes any difference.

Edit:  Oh yeah, ive got a journal here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25150

Was initially to get my CC diet dialed in, but since ive finally got it down, it turned into more of a training/supplement log.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Rock, you mean you are using LeptiGen the original -- Basic hasn't been released yet.  For you, Rebirth wouldn't be appropriate.
> 
> May 1 is too far away, sorry.  Maybe next time.  We have lots of new and exciting (read unique) products coming out over the next few months.


Cool! I'll definately try Lepti Mass after my Comp!  Thanks buddy!


----------



## ddouble (Mar 9, 2004)

Interested in submitting to Leptigen Mass trial.

Age : 31
Years Training: 5
Height: 5' 8"
Weight:  210
Arms: 18"
Thighs: 27.5"
Waist: 33"
BF%:  approx. 12

I believe I am a ecto-meso type.  I started out at 130 lbs and worked my way up to 215 in early 2003.  Since then, I have been performing steady state recomposition.  I have lost five pounds and picked up an inch on my arms and thighs.

I would like to use Mass to improve the rate at which I'm building lean mass.  I'm at the stage where I find that getting more than 500 calories above maintenance starts to blur my definition.  I like the fact that I'm becoming vascular and wish to continue down that path.  I currently eat 300-400 calories above maintenance Mon - Fri. and at maintenance on the weekend.

I am currently training with the HST protocol.
I keep a training and nutrition log in Excel and would have no problem, taking tape measurements as needed.

I currently supplement with the following:
multi-vitamin
NAC and an anti-oxidant blend
creatine, taurine, TMG, IP6
fish oil and lecithin
whey and milk protein isolate

Feel free to ask any clarifying questions.  Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 9, 2004)

Great candidates so far, keep em coming.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow..I don't envy TP for having to pick which person.  It would be soooooooooooo difficult!

Babsie...you'll get back down.  I have faith in you!


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Alrighty..history:
> 
> As of two weeks ago, bodyfat was 24.5% currently dieting down for a natural bbing show June 12th.  My goal is to be about 5% by that date with body weight around 120.  Current diet is very clean.  I do have a person that we work with in regards to my diet and training, bodyfat is tested every two weeks and diet is adjusted accordingly.  What is getting me is wanting to eat before my next planned meals etc.  I tend to store all my excess fat in my lower body. I can find my before dieting pics in my journal if you like.  I'm very anal and can keep a journal to a T and provide any feed back needed.  I have used LipoDerm-Y??? and it seems to work well.
> ...



I don't want to get off subject but is it possible for women to get to 5% without dying?


----------



## instant (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm a small guy with some pretty good strength numbers and I definitly have a lot of room to grow.  Have a great diet and have been working out for about 2 years.  Highschool athelete and working on trying to get into some collegiate sports.

5'7
144
8.1%bf
20 years old

I spend massive time in the gym and wouldn't have any problem keep log or geting you digial pictures.


I am very interested in mass anyway so consideration would be great.

Please PM me for further info you need.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

I haven't died at 8.5%.  LOL  I don't want to stay that low forever...just a few days.     My body is happy being plump. But I can't compete being plump.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey, i just thought, Trailrix would probably be an ideal candidate for Rebirth if he's got the time for the log.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

A little more about me... I have natural tendencies towards between being ectomorph and an endomorph.  I am quite capable of putting on weight, but naturally I tend to be thinner, and very good at running and swimming, etc and am not a huge lifter.  That said, by staying on top of my diet and eating quite a bit I am able to put on a bit of muscle.

You can see the difference in my photos I have up on IM, from the size differences between last October and now.  Since then I've begin to eat quite a bit more (which you can see I'm not as cut) and am focusing on gaining size and strength.  I have to be careful not to go under my daily caloric limits, because I can notice bf% changes in just a few days if my diet is off and I dont consume enough calories.  Thats why I think one of the reasons Leptigen Mass would be benificial to me in helping my body stay in that "fed" state.

My workout routine varies, as before I stated that I am following GPs P/RR/S, but it varies within defined borders.  I'm not currently taking any supps and am getting all my protein naturally.  I'm usually big on including 2 to 3 whey shakes a day with fish caps, but I've just been working without it recently to see how my body handled solid foods consistently for its protein intake.  I'll add protein shakes back in shortly.

As far as calories go, I try to get in at least 3500 calories a day, and aim for slightly higher generally.  For protein I get in between 250-300g per day, and usually 400g a day when I am using whey.  Meals are split into 6 meals a day, though I will add a few small ones in if my body is particularily hungry.

I've had quite a bit of experience in journaling and what not, and have had various journals through-out my time in the online fitness community.  Its not a problem for me to measure stats, take pics and so on.

Thats about it I'd say, I'd be happy to test this out for you and keep track of what it could do for a body like mine.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey, i just thought, Trailrix would probably be an ideal candidate for Rebirth if he's got the time for the log.




This is VERY thoughtful of you!!!!!!  Very nice!

I vote Trailrix!!!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool.  Pepper is in.  If we have one more qualified Endo by monday, I'll take another.



Cool! Thanks.  I missed this post until now, don't know how.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

I also think that Trailrix could seriously benefit from rebirth   Perhaps TP will be able to talk Avant into giving out a couple extra testing packages


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey, congrats on getting accepted Pepper! I hope it helps your break that plateau you feel you are at right now and keep cutting that weight


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would like to apply for LeptiGen Mass.

I am 6'3 213lbs, with a 3,200 calorie per day requirement for building lean mass with minimal bodyfat.

I consume a regular diet of around 225-300 grams of protein per day, around 350 to 400 carbs, and 50 to 75 grams of fats (mostly healthy) during my bulking cycle, which I am doing currently.

I use MAX OT training, but instead of always using 4-6 reps, I alternate every two weeks.  I use two weeks 4-6, then I simply take the same weights and try to get 6-8 positive failure.  I have been using this style on and off for a year, but have gone back to it for good and have been using it with great success in the past month or two. I will not be chaning this routine for quite some time, IF ever. 

I workout each bodypart once a week, and have a journal on IM.(admittingly a very loose one, mainly just to keep my weights online so I can check them from school if I cannot get home to grab my journal before I go to the gym because my true journal is kept at home on paper).

I would be thrilled to be a canidate for LeptiGen Mass.  

Thanks 

BTW, if you want pictures or exact body measurements, I would be happy to supply them to you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 10, 2004)

Great applications guys and gals, keep em coming.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

Twiddles his thumbs in anticipation


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 10, 2004)

Patience is a virtue.  Monday for decisions.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmm... guess it will build character.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2004)

I'd like to throw my hat in the ring for Leptigen Mass.  Right now I'm in the final weeks of a revolutionary new training program with a focus on hypertrophy, but I'll be finishing up in another 3 weeks or so.  I used to train strictly for strength, but I've been trying for a little more mass in recent weeks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

Captain, mind if I ask what your doing differently in training for mass rather than strength?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2004)

When I was training for strength, I was focused on the big 3 (squat, bench, and deadlift).  Those exercises were the main part of the workout, and the other exercises were chosen to augment the big 3.  I was also training abs and lower back (the core) extremely hard.  Reps rarely exceed 7-8 in any exercise, and generally were 6 or less for the big 3.  There were some days when I'd do only doubles and triples.  Rest periods were also longer for strength training than for hypertrophy training.

The details of TP's training program are still under lock and key, but I can say that the training regimen (exercise selection, number of exercises, frequency of training etc) is constantly changing.  Reps are generally higher for the mass training vs strength training.  Keeping the reps in the specified range is more important than the weight being used.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> When I was training for strength, I was focused on the big 3 (squat, bench, and deadlift).  Those exercises were the main part of the workout, and the other exercises were chosen to augment the big 3.  I was also training abs and lower back (the core) extremely hard.  Reps rarely exceed 7-8 in any exercise, and generally were 6 or less for the big 3.  There were some days when I'd do only doubles and triples.  Rest periods were also longer for strength training than for hypertrophy training.
> 
> The details of TP's training program are still under lock and key, but I can say that the training regimen (exercise selection, number of exercises, frequency of training etc) is constantly changing.  Reps are generally higher for the mass training vs strength training.  Keeping the reps in the specified range is more important than the weight being used.



Oooooh... intriguing.  Is this the Push/Pull routine i think i heard Dante hinting about a few weeks back?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2004)

There was a push/pull phase for a while, but to say the entire training program is a push/pull program is very misleading.  We were in a push/pull phase for the first 3 weeks. It should have been 4 weeks, but we peaked too quickly.  I believe that Dante had access to the private forum (at Avant), so it is possible that was what he was referring to.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ShadowJack (Mar 11, 2004)

Dante's push/pull routine is quite a bit different from the first 4-week phase of TP's Mass Program.  Dante has been doing variations of his push/pull split (on-and-off) for prolly 3 years now.  He has several posts over at M&M and bb.com that detail some of the different exercise selections and rep schemes which he has utilized at various times.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

Neat.  Looking forward to the writeup.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 11, 2004)

Cap'n, hit me with and email of your address, and I'll send you a back of it next week -- I have a bunch in bulk.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cap'n, hit me with and email of your address, and I'll send you a back of it next week -- I have a bunch in bulk.


This didn't make total sense?? I think your fingers got too quick on you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 11, 2004)

back = bag

Opps.  Sorry, I am frantically finishing up my Carb Cycling Q&A for Mind and Muscle.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks, TP.


----------



## Phred (Mar 11, 2004)

I am interested in testing for Lepigen Rebirth.

Age - 46
height - 5-7
wt - 6 MAR 2004 - 210 lbs
wt MAR 2003 -195 lbs
BF at 26% currently;  BF was at approx 35 % over the past summer.
I find it very easy to add wt and mostly fat.  My diet has been mostly clean, with cheats on weekends.  I do not drink or smoke.
I have been wt training regularly for over a year and currently work out 6 days a week (one part per day over 6 days) and cardio 4-5 times a day.

I have kept semi weekly weight info for most of the past year and daily work out stats for each work out since Aug 2003.


----------



## Phred (Mar 11, 2004)

Correction to my post, cardio is 4-5 times a week, not per day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

So what's the verdict?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 18, 2004)

Well folks, its past that time.  And I was feeling generous today when I made these decisions.  And I have to say that there were some excellent candidates and many of you certainly fit the bill.  But here are my selections (already gave some to Cap'n):

*LeptiGen Mass*

Eggs
Camaro

*LeptiGen Rebirth*

Pepper
Zakk
Monolith

I was feeling so generous that the Rebirth testers will also be given SesaThin which in combination with Rebirth will be one potent stack for endos.  Everyone will get at least 1 months supply, and I expect a journal with honest subjective and objective feedback.

Subjective:

Thoughts and feelings re effects, the way you look, how workouts are going, etc.

Objective:

Pictures, weekly stats (weight, arm girth, stomach, is a minimum).

If you can't meet these criterias, please let me know.  If you can, the Mass people should email me their addresses THIS week and the Rebirth people should email me their addresses THE END OF NEXT week.

And for those of you who weren't selected, thanks for your interest.  And don't lose hope, I'll be looking for testers for H.E.A.T. Stack next week.

Thanks again.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 18, 2004)

Okay, people (read -- Pepper) are having trouble following directions.  Damn man!!!! 

Please reread above re how to get me your address and when.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats all


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay, people (read -- Pepper) are having trouble following directions.  Damn man!!!!
> 
> Please reread above re how to get me your address and when.



ok, you got me on the when...but the how? I tried to email you and it said you don't permit emails. So, I used a PM.

I am proud that I managed to get you to use a smiley though


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 18, 2004)

You sure you used the right emails.  I get emails all the time.  Weird.  Maybe it just doesn't like you?

Hit me up again next week, with a PM if you have to.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 19, 2004)

I too got the same response from your email TwinPeak. I gave you a detailed PM. Hope you dont mind.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey, cool beans. 

Thanks TP.


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 21, 2004)

Damn! I just missed this. 

I would have been good for the Rebirth test.

5' 8"
185 lbs
26% bf
Female 22

Oh, well. I just pre-ordered some Rebirth anyway. It's being shipped soon, no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 22, 2004)

It might have already started.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 22, 2004)

Rebirth folks can email me at twinpeak@avantlabs.com now.

Thanks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2004)

Shit


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 23, 2004)

Still haven't heard from Eggs and Zakk.  You have until tomorrow to send me your addresses.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2004)

Dale Mabry wants some, and Duncan agrees.  

BTW TP, I am on a little 2 week cut and then I will be ready for your training regimen.  I will be hitting the Test though, can't remember if this is a nullifier or not.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 23, 2004)

I sent an e-mail TP, sorry I didnt respond earlier... I was out of country the past 10 days.  Thanks alot, I'm looking forward to participating in your testing!


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2004)

excuses, excuses


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> BTW TP, I am on a little 2 week cut and then I will be ready for your training regimen.



Well it's about time.     Beast and I could use a little company.  Are you waiting for ALL the kinks to be worked out?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 24, 2004)

Im really curious to what your guys's routine is!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Im also in anticipation of my shipments arrival


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 25, 2004)

Soon.  On both accounts.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Excellent.  The UPS brought a delivery to my house yesterday, but alas, it was for my brother. I was all happy n' excited only to see his boring paperwork at the foot of the door.

They say anticipation is have the fun.  

Nah.


BTW, Twin, do you think theres any chance I could get a sample workout of somekind by Monday, the same day I will start my Leptigen Mass?  Hehe... 

Im sure you would rather me use my regular routine as to have the constant variables intact, but I sure am looking forward to that workout!


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 25, 2004)

My Leptigen Rebirth arrived yesterday. Started taking it today. I've already noticed a decrease in appetite. 

I was thinking of trying some Anorect-IN. Can I use it with the Rebirth, TP?


----------



## dsade (Mar 25, 2004)

These shipped out yesterday (Thursday).

And SpinQueen...yes you can use Anorect-IN with ReBirth.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

You guys are located in California right dsade?


----------



## dsade (Mar 26, 2004)

We sure are.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

EXCELLENT. I'm also in California, which means my shipment should be here tommorrow 

I wish you guys were hiring, I really like your company


----------



## dsade (Mar 26, 2004)

As fast as we are growing, it wont be long at all until we are.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hate to use this thread as an employment opportunites thread, but what positions might you have available soon.

I really am looking to possibly get my foot in the door, and move my way up.


----------



## dsade (Mar 26, 2004)

It is really hard to predict right now. There are several directions we are considering, along with several subsidiary divisions. Creative, intelligent, rational/philosophical people are valuable in any capacity.


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 26, 2004)

Well sign me up! I swear by avant products. Of course, I'd have to be a cross-country employee. I'm in FL


----------



## TFletch (Mar 26, 2004)

Sign me up for that fat burner....I haven't taken one in years and I'm  12 weeks out from a show. My journaling skills are borderline OCD anyway for my peronal use. (good statistical measurement of progress)

*Stats*
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 222 lbs (12 weeks out)
BF: 12.5% electronically/ 9.4% calipers

*Morning/Throughout Day*
Multivitamin
Vitamin C,E,Zinc
Fish Oil: 6g-10g daily
PaCT: 4 squirts daily (only a few days left)
ALA: Refeed days only

*Protein Powders*
Ultra Peptide
Whey Protein Concentrate

*Preworkout*
Kreataine Ultra: 10g
GO: 10g

*During workout*
ICE: 20g
Dextrose: 40g

*Training*
Mon: Chest/Shoulders/Back & Clean Cardio
Tue: Legs/Arms
Wed: Rest
Thur: Chest/Shoulders/Back
Fri: Legs/Arms
Sat: Rest - Clean Cardio
Sun: Rest

*Current Diet*
*Training Days*
P/C/F - 300g/260g/50g

*Rest Days*
P/C/F - 300g/200g/50g

*Refeed Days*
P/C/F - 250g/500g/50g

- Fletch "Supplement Feedback Champion"  B)


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice try.


----------



## TFletch (Mar 26, 2004)

It was worth a shot. Layne is gonna be some tough competition to hang with this summer as lean as he is already.

Keep that shoulder intact for the Olympia TP so I can lay the smack down in the gym on ya. 

- Fletch "At least if that fat burner didn't help it'd be the best documented negative feedback EVER!!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

TP, do you think you'll do this type of applicatory process for the HEAT testers?

this was a very good process, by the way  
Fit


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

TP - I recieved the Leptigen Mass today.  Will have pics up tonight, stats will come tomorrow so they are fresh from the gym.  Looking forward to seeing how it works!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

Good luck Eggs. I started on Monday ...watch out for killer pumps


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Oooh, I am!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2004)

When will the Rebirth ship?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 3, 2004)

Already should have.  If you don't get it by tuesday, email me.


----------



## kausion (Apr 8, 2004)

sent you a pm twin with my info get back to me


----------



## kausion (Apr 8, 2004)

sorry didnt read carefully enough twin sorry bout the pm.i'm 22 yrs old,from near cleveland ohio,6'5,320 just weighed myself,lookin to loose bodyfat as i have posted in few my threads.started my online journal,i'm about 25% BF,54in chest,63in around shoulders,48in around gut,34in thigh,21in calf,20in  bi,14in fore.been on my diet 4 weeks now high pro low carbs 5 meals a day,takin a eca stack of 1 pill twice a day of xenadrine rfa-1,taking glutamine 1 pill twice a day,multi vita one pill twice a day,flax oil 1pill twice a day,fish oil 1 pill twice a day,lifting light weight high reps 5 days on 2 days off split through week.45mins day of cardio with light ab training.can get recent pics to journal.please get back to me with any info thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 20, 2004)

I think all testing should have begun by now.

Can you guys please post journal links here?

Also, if the journals could include at least weekly subjective thoughts, even if it is "I don't notice a damn thing yet" that would be helpful.

Thanks all.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30168


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think all testing should have begun by now.



I haven't.      I've got three more days to go on a top-secret training plan and then I've been given the go-ahead to start the Leptigen.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Monolith's Rebirth/Sesathin journal - 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30478


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Can you guys please post journal links here?




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30826


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Justin/Eggs Leptigen Journal -

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29698


----------



## ruvainc (May 12, 2004)

Not sure if its too late but I am the perfect candidate for LeptiGen Rebirth. 

Was overweight entire life with very high body fat. Have spent almost 2 years working out and dieting and although I have built plenty of muscle and am in pretty good shape, still have body fat above 20%.

I am a 43 year old male and work out just about every day. I would probably have success with it since although I spent most of my prior life on starvation diets, I have corrected my ways and seem to need something to get the body fat down. I am ready to put in the work and am the perfect candidate.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, this has been closed for a long time now.


----------

